# Bombing Ain't Cheap!!



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I am going to have to excercise some restraint here soon! I pulled my 30 day click and ship summary today:

18 labels: $70.35

anyone else here have a similar month?

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow Matt I feel like a cheapskate. Probably somewhere in the 30 to 40 buck range.. Maybe not that much because there was some time in between bombings...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Not anywhere close. But I thought it funny that the WU was complaining not about the cigars but the postage total!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I'd be happy to have my wife give me that for a cigar budget


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

miketafc said:


> I'd be happy to have my wife give me that for a cigar budget


It used to be like that for me too Mike, until the Herf... Now Anita is into it now. We now spend to much on stogies. Just bought several boxes over the weekend. But that will be it until late summer. The rest of our stogie budget will go to Uncle Mikey...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r MMMM.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

miketafc said:


> I'd be happy to have my wife give me that for a cigar budget


Havn't told my wife about the box of ERDM Petit Lonsdales that are scheduled to arrive tomorrow, let alone the three packages I've got lined up to go out this week. :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Bombing is expensive, but it's worth it just to see Klugs smile...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Bombing is expensive, but it's worth it just to see Klugs smile...


Damn Jimbo.. Looks like Dave dropped a few pounds..


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

floydp said:


> Damn Jimbo.. Looks like Dave dropped a few pounds..


That's from his college production of The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

He wasn't in it...that's just what he looked like.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

wow thats a LOT of dough on shipping Matt! well worth it though. ive spent like $20 on shipping in my short time here.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

What about $50.00 it could be a single stick or 3 boxes (75 pcs.)
But the joy of sharing! recieving and giving... Priceless!

Salud!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm a very good driver.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Not here at CS yet but in my several years at CF I have racked up many frequent flyer miles...hahaha........BML


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Bombing is expensive, but it's worth it just to see Klugs smile...


 :r OMFG I am absolutely rolling on the floor here. :r

Dear lord, if it be thy will - please consider a "Change other user's avatar" feature in the Credits section.
- Your Humble Servant, 
Raney


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

that is the best "worst" picture i have ever seen!!! :r :r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> :r OMFG I am absolutely rolling on the floor here. :r
> 
> Dear lord, if it be thy will - please consider a "Change other user's avatar" feature in the Credits section.
> - Your Humble Servant,
> Raney


I would certainly give up my credits to buy that one! It would keep me to poor to sticky my rants for awhile as well! :r Keeping this Richard Noggin poor is a good thing!

-Matt-


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

That pic should go in the hall of fame! :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Matt, if you want to ship me a box of Sig 6's postage due, I'm OK with it.


----------

